# Where can bulk precipitated chalk be acquired wholesale?



## caco3 (Mar 28, 2012)

hi all,

can anyone please indicate where I might be able to acquire precipitated chalk in bulk. I used to be able to get it in one pound bags at my local u-make-wine type place but a lot of them can't get it anymore because the juices come pre-adjusted for pH. In the old days I think the shops sold chalk (CaC03) to be used in reducing must acidity prior to pitching if necessary. I would be looking to by 12 or so pounds at a time or thereabouts.

Thanks in advance for all shared experience

great forum


----------



## rodo (Mar 28, 2012)

Try Presque Isle Wine Cellars.
https://www.piwine.com/catalog.html...e=flypage.tpl&product_id=16168&category_id=84


----------



## caco3 (Mar 29, 2012)

rodo said:


> Try Presque Isle Wine Cellars.
> https://www.piwine.com/catalog.html...e=flypage.tpl&product_id=16168&category_id=84



thanks rodo, will check it out and post back, appreciate your input.


----------



## Lurker (Mar 30, 2012)

Try unflavored tums. Don't laugh, they work.

Richard L.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Mar 30, 2012)

Don't have any in stock at the moment, but can get some in with the next order. I can get it by the oz, lb or ton. how much do you need?

Edit: I have some 2 oz bottles in stock, by the pound, I would have to order.


----------



## caco3 (Apr 4, 2012)

@lurker, tums good idea thx, but need volume purchase


----------



## caco3 (Apr 4, 2012)

@BWS thx, but trying to avoid ship and duty to Canada, appreciate your response


----------

